# Simplex derailer adjustment



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I finished the cleaning and repacking of all bearings on the Peugoet ou-9 I bought a few weeks ago and have a question about the derailer. Its a Simplex SX810 and the derailer pully bangs up against the teeth of the second largest gear in the gear cassette. Their doesn't seem to be a way to adjust it so there is more of a gap between the cassette and the derailer pully.

Anyone have a solution for this?

I know Simplex derailers are thought of as junk but before I discard it I thought I'd at least try to adjust it properly.

thanks

r


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It's been so many years since I've seen a Simplex that I don't remember the adjustments. On most derailleurs there are 2 limit sews. There's a cam on the inside of the derailleur body that bumps up against the screw when it's at its limit. there's usually one for high gear (smallest cog) ^ one for low gear (largest cog). You'll just have to take a look, find the limit screws & while turning the cranks & spinning the rear wheel, check to see that your adjustment was made correctly. There's also a method to adjust the rear der by adjusting the cable, but it might be a good idea to save that as a backup if the solution I gave doesn't work.


Here's a pic of a Simplex rear der. The 2 screws on the right side of the der body in the pic are the limit screws. https://harriscyclery.net/product/simplex-s001-frame-mount-rear-derailleur-2415.htm Here's another pic of a different model. Limit screws are on the top in this pic. https://mysite.verizon.net/imagelib...erailleur_Retropeugeot.jpg&target=tlx_piccb5i


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sounds like what he's talking about is 'b-tension' adjustment, not limit screws. as i remember, simplex derailleurs don't have that adjustment...anyone have a better memory than i do? don't you adjust that w/ chain length?


----------



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

yes, it is the tension adjustment, I actually loosened off the pivot allen bolt and the nut, tightened the tensioner and retightened the alan bolt, this seems to have fixed the problem,. I guess I'll find out in the spring since we're snow bound here until April.

thanks

r


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a Peugeot Gran Sport back long ago, and I do remember having to adjust the spring tension with the allen bolt to get the clearance right. Never thought about chain length though... I would guess that the height the derailuur drops over the distance that might work, 
Check the chain length just for efficiency, and if that is cool, i'd adjust the pivot and ride it.
I road that bike alot and never had a serious shifter issue.


----------

